
San Francisco reports first coronavirus cases - MilnerRoute
https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/San-Francisco-first-coronavirus-cases-15108332.php
======
MilnerRoute
"The patients are 'contained,' Mayor London Breed said at an 11 a.m. press
conference."

